# Upgrading... advice welcome!



## neural (Jun 29, 2013)

Until a year or so ago I had quite a healthy one-a-day espresso habit, fed by an Ascaso Innova Arc and a basic Dualit burr grinder. The Arc has now developed a not-heating-up problem and the thought of forking out to have it repaired has triggered a bout of upgraditis.

When the Arc was working I'd have a daily espresso, a latte or similar three or four times a week, usually one at a time, occasionally three or four if people come round but not that often. I enjoy the process of learning how to pull a good shot, but fiddling with the insides of machines is not my thing so I need equipment that's either reliable or has good and inexpensive after-sales service (or both). I leave for work pretty early in the morning so a fast warm-up would be a bonus. Although I don't drink huge amounts of latte I'm really keen to learn microfoaming, and I did find the faff of using a SBDU machine meant that I didn't bother as often as I'd like. My budget can stretch to 700-800 pounds (mayyyybe more), and after reading this and other forums I suspect this is going to have to include a better grinder.

Given all this I'm drawn to the Fracino Cherub as an inexpensive HX solution. The Oscar would also be a possibility but I'm worried about the aftercare that would be available in the UK. Grinder-wise most people on here seem to recommend the Iberital MC2. Am I thinking along the right lines? Any other options you'd suggest I look at?

Finally: tell me why I should get a lever machine.







I know they have their devotees (and an attractively small footprint), so why aren't they recommended to newbies more often? Steeper learning curve?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just so am clear ? £700-800 is for the machine and grinder ?


----------



## neural (Jun 29, 2013)

£700-800 is for whatever I need to make great espresso! I suspect that needs to include a grinder upgrade as my current grinder is pretty basic (it's one of these http://tinyurl.com/nnb9cp9) -- but your advice on this would be welcome too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes upgrading both then!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

for that money your could get some really nice used stuff, new you would be looking at perhaps the fracino route with a decent grinder, but if you held out for a used machine you could get a hell of a lot more for your money.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

agree with mr cc. mc2 grinders come up for resale a fair bit on here and get snapped up. in general though they come up as people try out different grinders and want to upgrade or want more quality. if you can go 160-200 then you could get a great 2nd hand grinder that would out perform the mc2 . as you may seen on the forum this week good condition heavenly and cherubs have gone for 380-450 depending in age.


----------



## neural (Jun 29, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> for that money your could get some really nice used stuff, new you would be looking at perhaps the fracino route with a decent grinder, but if you held out for a used machine you could get a hell of a lot more for your money.


Interesting -- I'll watch the 'for sale' board for a while and see what's going.

Am I right in thinking either heat exchanger or dual boiler? Is there a general answer to which of HX or DB is better, or is it a machine-by-machine question?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For your budget you're limited to a Heat Exchanger but should be able to get a Fracino Cherub and Mazzer Grinder in the price range


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I've gone with an Oscar and I am loving it, from la gondola for a very good price if you don't mind black. I like simonelli machines though and know a service engineer that is pretty good so I'm not worried re servicing as he knows what he's doing he's honest and his prices are fair. I've had some fantastic coffees through it so far personally I'd choose the Oscar over the cherub but its your money. You can get machine and grinder plus delivery within your budget too.


----------



## neural (Jun 29, 2013)

So today I ordered an Oscar with added OPV and a Eureka Mignon from Gianni at elektros.it, just within budget (ok, just outside budget...). Hopefuly I'll be starting a new thread enthusing about it in a week or two!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Good choice look forward to hearing how you get along with it







enjoy


----------



## neural (Jun 29, 2013)

Oscar e' arrivato!

Delivered yesterday along with Eureka Mignon from Gianni at Elektro's.

Just about to pull my first shot... wish me luck


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

neural said:


> Oscar e' arrivato!
> 
> Delivered yesterday along with Eureka Mignon from Gianni at Elektro's.
> 
> Just about to pull my first shot... wish me luck


Liking the matching red ! Good luck


----------



## neural (Jun 29, 2013)

Mmm, bit thin but have certainly had worse at certain high street chains that shall remain nameless.

@mrboots - yes, the red was part of the agreement with other half (who doesn't drink coffee). The Has Bean packet was a happy coincidence!


----------

